# Weekly Bathing...



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

I am 35 weeks pregnant with my first "human" child. I am also Mom to two wonderful boys. Ryder is a 3yr old Great Dane and Kaiden a 5yr old long coated GSD. I want to be sure the boys are clean before I bring the baby home. I would like to bath them once a week until the baby is born (if possible). That way they are clean. I know that bathing can dry them out, so is there a shampoo I can use to help prevent that? I will also be brushing them and doing their nails (they all ready get that treatment). I have never been one to bathe my dogs very often, but having them clean with the baby comes home is very important to me. The baby is due in Feb, so the dogs spend almost all of their time in the house, but still get stinky from playing outdoors (especially Kaiden). Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I use a shampoo called Miracle Coat. I also use the lusterizing spray conditioner. It seems to do a good job and not dry them out. Brushing them also helps to spread their natural oils over the coat and shine them up. A little fish oil will also help to keep them from drying out. Once a week might be a little often though. I went through a time when I was bathing once a week. It just wasn't needed to keep my dogs smelling fresh so I backed off. As it is I seem to be doing at least one dog weekly or every other week. That is a big job for a pregnant women. Be careful. I sure hope everything goes well for you with your first baby. Have you been preparing the dogs for the new arrival?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

How about having them go to the groomers right before bringing baby home?? Honestly bathing them weekly for several weeks in a row is really going to wreak havoc on their poor skin and coats. Make sure your groomer uses a high velocity dryer to blow out all the loose hair from the GSD. I can understand wanting everything clean prior to bringing baby home, but weekly bathing is not going to help ya here, it's just gonna add to your stress levels ( something you really don't need right now  ) and cause skin trouble and itchiness for your dogs. One thing I wish I'd asked family for prior to coming home with Zack was to hire a maid/cleaning lady to come clean my house for me.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Thank you!

A groomer is not an option. My GSD is a rescue and has many "issues". He cant handle a groomer (he was rescued from a puppy shop/grooming shop and has issues with those places specifically, so I always bathe him at home). 

I dont want to destroy their coats thats for sure, but do want to be sure they are clean and smell as good as possible (we will also be having a lot of company). 

How often could I get away with? Every other week? It would only be for the next month (4-5 weeks total). I will brush them everyday which should help (they usually get 1-2x week). 

We have been preparing the dogs for the new baby. I have let them be involved with all the goings on. They have smelled each new thing that has come in, and "helped" me set up the nursery. We have been playing recordings of baby noises and using the baby's name frequently. I really think they are going to do great with the new baby. They both have great personalities and are well trained. 

Inga- Where do you get Miracle Coat shampoo?


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Part of the reason the GSD is smelling is from air drying, especially when they go outside, get wet and take forever to dry. I wouldn't bathe more than maybe mid-January and again right before you're due. How about one of those do-it-yourself pet washes?? They usually have dryers available. I'm a bit worried about you being so pregnant wrestling with big dogs to get them bathed LOL. Maybe if you try to explain "nesting" to them they'll be good and stay clean and fresh smelling


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

He has never air dried. I always blow dry him. I dont have a HV dryer, but do have a dryer and always make sure he is 100% dry after bathing him. 

I am very lucky when it comes to bathing them. No wrestling involved. They get in the tub on command, stand to be bathed, shake off on command and enjoy the drying part. Its still hard on my back, but thankfully I dont have to bend over much (big dogs LOL). 

I will check into the self washes, thats a great idea and would cut down on the mess in my bathroom too. 

Im hoping brushing them more often will also help with the smell. They dont really stink, but get to smelling a bit doggy after a while, especially if they play outside. I normally dont mind the smell, but you understand...


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

What kind of shampoos do you currently use? 

My dogs are bathed weekly, because my hubby and I both have allergies, yet still love our canines! So they have to be kept clean...

I use Therapet Shampoos and Conditioners on my dogs, and don't have dry skin and coats on either of my dogs; my cats are also bathed fairly frequently (every other week, or so) and none of them get itchy or dry either.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

I've been using The Coat Handler 5to1 shampoo most of this year with great results. Check the link for further info. They claim gentle enough to use DAILY. 
I shampoo my dog every 2 weeks and have found that to work for me. I can't recommend daily brushing enough to take away some of the smelly hair and the dirt. They will keep better with just daily brushing and shampooing every 2 weeks. Just my opinion of course.


http://www.senproco.com/coathandler/shampoos.html


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Have you tried straight up baby wipes? They are not drying to a dogs coat at all and I use them betweeen bathings to keep the dogs smelling fresh, and its a simple quick mini-cleaning that really helps with sheen and smell. And Im sure you have plenty laying around!!


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

BoB/335 said:


> I've been using The Coat Handler 5to1 shampoo most of this year with great results. Check the link for further info. They claim gentle enough to use DAILY.
> I shampoo my dog every 2 weeks and have found that to work for me. I can't recommend daily brushing enough to take away some of the smelly hair and the dirt. They will keep better with just daily brushing and shampooing every 2 weeks. Just my opinion of course.
> 
> 
> http://www.senproco.com/coathandler/shampoos.html



It looks like I can get that locally. Can you tell me about what you pay for it?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I know some people are more germ-o-phobic than others but babies are going to be exposed to dirt and germs at some point and if the dogs ever got dirty or shed some hair it will effect the baby as he or she wouldn't be used to it and could get sick or be sneezing from the hair as it was never exposed to it. Now yes I have never had a baby, I am just basing this on common sense and from what my spanish teacher who knows alot about animals as she said people are never exposed to common germs and when they finally are they get hit hard as their body has never built an immunity to it.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

There is no doubt the baby will be exposed to germs, dog hair etc. I have 2 large dogs and 2 cats. Its not so much germs that Im trying to prevent. I just want them to be clean when we come home, and when the many visitors are here in the beginning. 

After the baby comes home and we get settled in, things will go back to normal (as normal as I can make it). The dogs will go back on their schedules. It is going to be a stressful time for everyone (including the dogs), but having them clean and able to interact with everyone will make it easier. I dont want them to feel left out, and if they stink no one is going to want to pay attention to them. They are used to being the center of attention so I want to be sure they get at least a friendly hello from visitors.


----------



## BoB/335 (Feb 10, 2007)

Got mine at Petedge.com

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/sear...rch&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Ntt=Coat Handler

I use the 5-1 Maintenance Shampoo and the 15-1 conditioner.

I mix them both about 6-1. I rinse out the conditioner at a 6-1 mix rather than a 15-1 mix leave-in. I have a spray bottle with a 15-1 mixture for inbetween brushing. I have a shih-tzu and a little spritz helps with static while brushing. 

The shampoo is hypoalergetic and virtually scent free. Check to make sure you like the scent of the conditioner. I like it but my wife would prefer some sweet berry smell or something.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well how about you just give them a bath a week before, that way they will be clean, they won't need to be cleaned weekly espically since the baby isn't here yet.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> Well how about you just give them a bath a week before, that way they will be clean, they won't need to be cleaned weekly espically since the baby isn't here yet.



I would love to do that, but the problem with babies is you never know when they are going to make their big appearance! The baby is considered full term any where from 37-42 weeks with the average being 40 weeks, but very few babies are actually born on their due date.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh I see, now I see your point for giving them a bath weekly. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Just me but... I'd be saving myself some trouble by ..... bathing them 2 or 3 weeks before baby is due. 

Then I'd be using the doggie bathing wipes that can be found at any pet store. Perfect for wiping down the dogs and getting rid of any doggie smell they may have acquired without the whole bath thing...easier on you.  

As for the baby.... just remember to make sure something with the baby's smell on it comes home (a blanket from the hospital?) and the dogs are exposed to it before bringing the baby home.


----------



## whimsy (Aug 19, 2007)

I would use the baby wipes also...matter of fact I use them for a fast cleanup after they have chewed and eaten their raw bones. It cleans off their face and feet in a jiffy.
I use a groomer once a month but for in between I use Miracle Coat Dry Shampoo and the Miracle Coat Conditioner. I get the horse bottles at the tack shops as the bottles are bigger and last longer and it is much cheaper than buying from a pet shop.
You can spray it on a towel if you want for fast deodorizing smell good jiffy cleanups too. Just wipe down the dog with the damp towel and voila..nice doggy...


----------

